# DISH Network Wins Best of Show Award For High Definition Television DishPVR 921



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*DISH Network Wins Best of Show Award For Innovative High Definition Television DishPVR 921 Satellite Receiver at Consumer Electronics Show*

LITTLETON, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 9, 2003--DISH Network(TM) (NasdaqISH), a leader in developing advanced home TV entertainment products, announced today that its new high definition DishPVR 921 satellite TV system was awarded top honors as the Best of Show in the Innovations Design and Engineering showcase in the Satellite Systems product category at the 2003 International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.

The DishPVR 921 satellite TV receiver is a groundbreaking Personal Video Recording product with the ability to record both standard and high definition programming. DISH Network leads in innovation in the pay TV industry with five nationwide HDTV channels: CBS-HD, HBO-HD, SHOWTIME-HD, Discovery HD, DISH-On-Demand pay-per-view HD movies and a 24-hour HDTV demonstration channel.

Using a massive 250 gigabyte hard disk drive, DishPVR 921 is capable of recording up to 40 hours of high-definition programming, up to 250 hours standard definition programming, or any combination of the two. Other advanced capabilities include the ability to record two programs at the same time while watching a third pre-recorded program, and picture-in-picture capabilities on any TV. Details of the price and availability will be announced later this year.

As a Best of Show winner, the DishPVR 921 will be on display at the Las Vegas Hilton at the Innovations 2003 booth no. 55083. Demonstrations are available at DISH Network's booth no. 25167 in the South Hall on Jan. 9-12. DishPVR 921 embodies four of the most exciting emerging technologies available today into a single, easy-to-use product.

1.) DISH Network satellite TV -- An enormous selection of
hundreds of all digital satellite TV entertainment,
family, news, sports, foreign-language and local TV
programming.

2.) High Definition Television -- Capable of seamlessly
delivering DISH Network standard and high definition
television programming in addition to programming from
off-air analog and digital broadcasts.

3.) Personal Video Recording (PVR) -- Easily record your
favorite programs, pause live TV for up to an hour, create
your own 10-second instant replays, skip ahead 30 seconds
through recorded programs, and more. It's TV how you want
it, when you want it.

4.) Interactive Television -- The combination of receiving TV
and data signals via satellite along with a massive amount
of hard disk drive storage creates opportunities for
future enhancements that may include displaying photo
albums on your TV, games, instant home shopping and a
library of music, movies and other content.

Like all DISH Network satellite TV products, the DishPVR 921 is software upgradeable via satellite which provides consumers new capabilities instantly as they become available.

DishPVR 921 offers features such as two satellite TV tuners for recording up to two programs at once while viewing a pre-recorded program, personal video recording, a seven-day on-screen program guide. Additional features include Caller ID, UHF/IR remote control for use between walls or cabinets, front panel jacks for future use with still or video cameras for capturing images to attach to e-mail, and additional USB connections for future interface with peripheral devices like printers, cameras, CD writers, etc. Standard functions include V-chip type technology for parental controls and an optical Dolby Digital output.

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=368952


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Is there a picture of this new 921 anywhere? Just curious what it looks like.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

CES should require "shipping in quantity" within a quarter, to qualify to win an award! <grin>


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Seem like a whole lot of hardware for just 4 usable channels.

I know about the OTA, but really. Dish needs to get more content than just HBOHD, SHOWHD, DiscHD, & PPVHD. (no the demo channel doesn't count, and since CBSHD isn't available to me it doesn't count either  ) 

I really want to get Dish HD, but geeze, the 6000 is so antiquated for the $600 and the 921 too high dollar.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Before we all get excited lets remember what won last year's award. It was the Moxi; and who's seen one of them shipping? I love the idea of the 921, but if it doesn't ship that what good is it?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Let's also not forget what's in the pipeline: ESPN HD and 3 new HDNET channels plus the HDNET that is now available only on D* will be available everywhere.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Cyclone: and thus reason HDTV is the DBS killer. If Cable gets HDTV tuners in the TV sets providing HDTV on as many sets as desired for nothing extra while Dish wants $500+(it's more than that now, but it the future $500 per set will be about right) per receiver, plust $4.95/month + TV DBS will be dead.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

What ever happened to the JVC 9000?
The cheaper one with only a 120GB HD?
That's the one I'm interested in. That was supposed to come first.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

jeffwtux, the JVC will not do OTA.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

DarrellP, so does that mean it's off?


----------

